# Why are Furries on FA super sensitive?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 16, 2014)

Most of the time users on FA block me because they can't stand simple criticism, and when I critique it's always sugar coated.
Say one tiny little thing that's NOT super duper positive filled with rainbows & sparkles about their art or fursuit ANDDDD instant BLOCK!
I also hate how bad fursuit makers try to ban fursuit critique, because OH NOES it's NOT POSITIVE and RUBBING MY EGO on how great my fursuits are!
I don't write sugar coated critiques anymore, because they'll get butthurt feelings.
I'm okay with the person blocking me when I actually do something wrong, which only happened once & I said sorry to her.
I always own up to my mistakes, I just get pissy when I get blocked for something utterly stupid as fuck.

I like FAF better, they're not pussies like FA users.
By the way, I'm not saying all FA users are pussies.
Just most of them seem that way.

:-|


----------



## Tica (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

I stopped even trying to critique most furries' writing because they either got superduper defensive about it or just ignored me anyway. Which is sad, because personally I like really in depth critique of my own writing. I majored in writing in college and spent a vast majority of my classes sitting in workshops where the whole point was to read what someone else wrote and then critique it in a group. In some of my classes, everyone was an adult and gave harsh critiques freely and received the same. In some classes, people got mad at me for bringing up negatives to where the teacher herself had to be like, "but look how much better it is after you took those suggestions!"

anyway... it's not just furries on FA, it's newbie artists everywhere. They think their art is the cat's meow and any time you try to step in and be like, "actually, this has promise but right now is just a shitty first draft" they can't handle it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Most of the time users on FA block me because they can't stand simple criticism, and when I critique it's always sugar coated.
> Say one tiny little thing that's NOT super duper positive filled with rainbows & sparkles about their art or fursuit ANDDDD instant BLOCK!
> I also hate how bad fursuit makers try to ban fursuit critique, because OH NOES it's NOT POSITIVE and RUBBING MY EGO on how great my fursuits are!
> I don't write sugar coated critiques anymore, because they'll get butthurt feelings.
> ...


 Furries are often involved with the fandom in order to feel associated with something to make them feel stronger and above the insecurities they have in "real life", and often create fantasy personalities, or personas to disassociate from themselves so when they are challenged online it breaks this fantasy, and it becomes very upsetting to them.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

The only sensetive furry I met was on dA and it was because I left one word comments on all her pics and she blocked me


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



chesse20 said:


> The only sensetive furry I met was on dA and it was because I left one word comments on all her pics and she blocked me


You are underexposed then. Post more mean things, and no, don't take your clothes off. Not the right exposure.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Machine said:


> Getting blocked by some furfag whose skin is too thin just reinforces the sentiment.



I remember getting blocked once for offering critique. Whatever did I do?

Tell them to line break for dialouge. No, seriously, I got blocked for telling them to follow SIMPLE RULES OF GRAMMAR.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

They block you, you come here and cry about it, and _they_ are the pussies?


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Have the users you are talking about asked for critique? Because not everyone wants it so I can see why they'd get upset. I do not like unsolicited critiques. If I wanted them I'd ask for them. If they asked for crits and then acted all butthurt, then I'd agree with you.


----------



## Wydo (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

well all you need to remember is that its furries at the end of the day and furries ruin everything.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

In my opinion your time shouldn't be wasted critiquing the work of someone who's not looking for a critique. 
FA is a social media site just as much as it is an art site... so I don't think submitting your art here is necessarily saying that you want your work to be looked at critically, either.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Zenia said:


> Have the users you are talking about asked for critique? Because not everyone wants it so I can see why they'd get upset. I do not like unsolicited critiques. If I wanted them I'd ask for them. *If they asked for crits and then acted all butthurt, then I'd agree with you*.



I wouldn't put it past it if the situation was exactly that. I've had one artist friend rage-quit the art forum after they gave some detailed critique and the person got butthurt over it. (Yes this was is Tutorials and Critiques)


----------



## Igglez (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

I wouldn't put it as extreme as that, but I do notice an unusual amount of super sensitivity around those who seem to make things that are quite ridiculous (fetish art mainly) yet very technically well done YET will get grievously offended at any hint of negativity on your part, even if you are just poking fun or being honest. Sometimes their reaction is reasonable, and sometimes it just feels like you just had the wraith of a thousand random nerds invoked upon you.

There is rarely a middle ground of just peeps just chillin' with the diversity of opinion.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Aleu said:


> I wouldn't put it past it if the situation was exactly that. I've had one artist friend rage-quit the art forum after they gave some detailed critique and the person got butthurt over it. (Yes this was is Tutorials and Critiques)


 People forget that critique is about being critical, not giving magical rainbow blowjob praise from the land of soft hugs.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Pussies? I thought most were of the wolf and/or fox variety. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Aleu said:


> I wouldn't put it past it if the situation was exactly that. I've had one artist friend rage-quit the art forum after they gave some detailed critique and the person got butthurt over it. (Yes this was is Tutorials and Critiques)



Which isn't surprising at all.
Also, you get the ones that explicitly ASK for critique and then turn into a whining ass when they get critique...but it isn't the asspats they are looking for.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Mokushi said:


> Furries are often involved with the fandom in order to feel associated with something to make them feel stronger and above the insecurities they have in "real life", and often create fantasy personalities, or personas to disassociate from themselves so when they are challenged online it breaks this fantasy, and it becomes very upsetting to them.


Then it makes sense why FAF users are generally more thick-skinned. It's because we're just here to have fun with posting more than anything else. Those who join soley due to social insecurity or to complain about their problems generally don't stick around here for long.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



DrDingo said:


> Then it makes sense why FAF users are generally more thick-skinned. It's because we're just here to have fun with posting more than anything else. Those who join soley due to social insecurity or to complain about their problems generally don't stick around here for long.


 Exactly, the forums are some of the more moderate furries (if one believes such a thing is possible.)

Recently learned that McGill University in Montreal is doing a study in dissociative disorders involving furries and otherkin.

Looking forward to that read.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Mokushi said:


> Exactly, the forums are some of the more moderate furries (if one believes such a thing is possible.)
> 
> Recently learned that McGill University in Montreal is doing a study in dissociative disorders involving furries and otherkin.
> 
> Looking forward to that read.



Email me a copy, please?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Mokushi said:


> Recently learned that McGill University in Montreal is doing a study in dissociative disorders involving furries and otherkin.
> 
> Looking forward to that read.


 You'd think that a _University_ of all places would make sure they properly understand what the thing they're researching actually is. But nope. The irony seeps through.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



DrDingo said:


> Then it makes sense why FAF users are generally more thick-skinned. It's because we're just here to have fun with posting more than anything else. Those who join soley due to social insecurity or to complain about their problems generally don't stick around here for long.


I'm not sure how true that is. I definitely wouldn't be sticking around on an internet forum if I didn't have some sort of social insecurity. I certainly think that one of the reasons you might not _see_ it so much is because there's no real outlet for chatting or role playing here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



DrDingo said:


> You'd think that a _University_ of all places would make sure they properly understand what the thing they're researching actually is. But nope. The irony seeps through.





If you've taken the Anthrocon survey, there are also numerous questions that ask if you do have any dissociative disorders and list them if any. Not straight forward, but it asks subtle questions such as "Do you feel that you were born into the wrong body", etc. 

And you have 4K+ attendies who may fill it out. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Ozriel said:


> Email me a copy, please?


Once it is done, for sure, the study only started to be worked on a couple months ago.


DrDingo said:


> You'd think that a _University_ of all places would make sure they properly understand what the thing they're researching actually is. But nope. The irony seeps through.


 The the primary researcher doing the study had fandom ties, and specifically researches interactions between mental illness and culture choices.


Ozriel said:


> If you've taken the Anthrocon survey, there are also numerous questions that ask if you do have any dissociative disorders and list them if any. Not straight forward, but it asks subtle questions such as "Do you feel that you were born into the wrong body", etc.
> 
> And you have 4K+ attendies who may fill it out. :V


 from my understanding it is being doe both on a servay and therapy level, both to see if the trend is prevalent, and if so, how and why etc. 

Similar studes have been done on men who have "waifus"


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Mokushi said:


> Recently learned that McGill University in Montreal is doing a study in dissociative disorders involving furries and otherkin.
> 
> Looking forward to that read.



Putting furries and otherkin under a subcultural umbrella is like the riddle of the fox, the chicken, and the grain, except they both row in their own boats across the river and try to sink the other's ship.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Eggdodger said:


> Putting furries and otherkin under a subcultural umbrella is like the riddle of the fox, the chicken, and the grain, except they both row in their own boats across the river and try to sink the other's ship.



With an atomic bomb made out of drama and unwarranted self-importance.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Hey you are welcome to critique my stuff if you want, but it should be a serious academic style critique, saying something is awfull without proper justification for the opinion makes it just a subjective statement. One should be able to back up even the worst and harshest critical view with facts. You should also try to do in a manner that is not an attack but encouraging. ie: I love this piece but the perspective is a little unsettling, where is the vanishing point? Why did you decide to use this color scheme? Asking questions before you go on with an opinion can often change the tone of a critique to one of cooperation rather than confrontation. You never know, maybe they are a starving art student and blue yellow and mauve were the only colors they had left at the end of the semester.


----------



## Troj (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Question is, how exactly are you offering these critiques?

I have no doubt that there are thin-skinned, hyper-sensitive people on FA (and elsewhere) who REALLY can't tolerate anything but glowing praise when it comes to their art, but my _other_ thought is, the common denominator in all your failed relationships (or in this case, blockages) is you. 

If you think _FAF_ is a glowing example of perspective and sanity that stands in stark contrast to the "pussies" on FA, you may be suffering from a case of _under-_sensitivity (with regards to others' feelings and vulnerabilities, especially), which becomes especially volatile when thrown up against some artists' _hyper-_sensitivity.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Tica said:


> I stopped even trying to critique most furries' writing because they either got superduper defensive about it or just ignored me anyway. Which is sad, because personally I like really in depth critique of my own writing. I majored in writing in college and spent a vast majority of my classes sitting in workshops where the whole point was to read what someone else wrote and then critique it in a group. In some of my classes, everyone was an adult and gave harsh critiques freely and received the same. In some classes, people got mad at me for bringing up negatives to where the teacher herself had to be like, "but look how much better it is after you took those suggestions!"
> 
> anyway... it's not just furries on FA, it's newbie artists everywhere. They think their art is the cat's meow and any time you try to step in and be like, "actually, this has promise but right now is just a shitty first draft" they can't handle it.





Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Most of the time users on FA block me because they can't stand simple criticism, and when I critique it's always sugar coated.
> Say one tiny little thing that's NOT super duper positive filled with rainbows & sparkles about their art or fursuit ANDDDD instant BLOCK!
> I also hate how bad fursuit makers try to ban fursuit critique, because OH NOES it's NOT POSITIVE and RUBBING MY EGO on how great my fursuits are!
> I don't write sugar coated critiques anymore, because they'll get butthurt feelings.
> ...



Shit, I know my writing isn't perfect and am wanting to improve, but I can't get honest feedback and critiques from pretty much everyone when I am practically begging for critique. I am getting tired of hearing "Your writing is awesome, I see nothing wrong with it! Keep up the good work." I am getting tired of asking for feedback and not getting any. Self editing and critiquing can only go so far, hence the need for extra eyes to catch mistakes, errors and the like. As I have said, I want to improve my writing skills and can only go so far without proper critique. No I won't bite,  growl, block or get butt hurt if anyone says anything bad about my writing.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



d.batty said:


> They block you, you come here and cry about it, and _they_ are the pussies?



More like ranting & wondering if others had the same experience.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> More like ranting & wondering if others had the same experience.



You could have gone to the rant section.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Give positive reinforcement and *then* tell them what to improve upon

learned that from my taekwondo teacher


----------



## ACraZ (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Wait wait wait wait wait, THEY are the pussies? You are the one who is hitching about it here. Oh and maybe posting your bitchings in the right part of the forum; the rants and raves if a great place for moaning and crying, no matter how hypocritical your moaning may be. Get out of the den.


----------



## Joey (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

No they are pussies; I can't stand it. I don't care what you guys say, OP has every right to vent about it.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Mr. Sparta said:


> You could have gone to the rant section.



Yeah, you're right.
But rants & raves always seemed like rants about off topic things.
And I notice ranting about the furry fandom in general mostly goes in the den. :/
But yeah, you're right.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Well this is your fault OP i'm surprised you haven't learned after being blocked so many times is that not everyone likes critique. Your better off not even trying on a site like FA or DA especially DA.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



RTDragon said:


> Well this is your fault OP i'm surprised you haven't learned after being blocked so many times is that not everyone likes critique. Your better off not even trying on a site like FA or DA especially DA.


Just because they don't like it doesn't mean they don't need it.

This "dissociative" idea about certain furries (and/or hardcore otaku) sounds pretty serious. Fandoms are probably the abosolute worst place for these people to find help; it's a fantasy land that only enables their insecurities and lets them run away instead of facing their problems. These people need to become adults and contribute instead of wither; magic rainbow sugar cookie praise with backrubs and circle jerks certainly won't make that happen. And then the people start getting pissy when you critique their idols; so they white-knight and flame and moan and groan.

I need to spend less time online; this shit is depressing.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Calemeyr said:


> Just because they don't like it doesn't mean they don't need it. *snip*


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Calemeyr said:


> Just because they don't like it doesn't mean they don't need it.
> 
> This "dissociative" idea about certain furries (and/or hardcore otaku) sounds pretty serious. Fandoms are probably the abosolute worst place for these people to find help; it's a fantasy land that only enables their insecurities and lets them run away instead of facing their problems. These people need to become adults and contribute instead of wither; magic rainbow sugar cookie praise with backrubs and circle jerks certainly won't make that happen. And then the people start getting pissy when you critique their idols; so they white-knight and flame and moan and groan.
> 
> I need to spend less time online; this shit is depressing.



The best strategy against someone who doesn't like critique is not to keep shoving it down their throats. 
It's to not give them critique and watch them stagnate instead of becoming better. I don't see why people insist on critiquing people who do not like or want critique instead if putting that energy to better use by helping people who WANT critiques.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Because this is who they are, and critiquing someone's life oftentimes if not always leads to hurt feelings and upset people.


----------



## Joey (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



thoughtmaster said:


> Because this is who they are, and critiquing someone's life oftentimes if not always leads to hurt feelings and upset people.



That's their _life_? No it's not. For them, it's a pretend world used to cover up their actual life.


----------



## Willow (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

This is more of a general problem with art sites in general and not just specific to furries either. I think deviantArt is worse about it though. 



Zenia said:


> Have the users you are talking about asked for critique? Because not everyone wants it so I can see why they'd get upset. I do not like unsolicited critiques. If I wanted them I'd ask for them.


Not gonna lie but if you post your art on a public art site, expect to get critique whether you explicitly wanted it or not. It just happens because no one technically has to constantly pat the artist on the back and only point out the _good_ things they do or only post nice comments. Not saying it's alright to outright insult an artist or say their work looks terrible, etc. but I really see no need in people getting worked up over someone just critiquing their work because they noticed something was off or looked weird and wanted to draw their attention to it because they may not have noticed it. 

Now whether they actually choose to take it or not is ther own prerogative and I couldn't care less what they ultimately do personally because it doesn't affect me in anyway, but getting upset because someone told them their arms were too long or the pose looked awkward? That's kind of immature to say the least. 

Me personally I'd rather someone tell me things look messed up or off or whatever instead of the "good jobs" and the "nice works". Even when I _do_ ask for critique it's like pulling teeth though because people are too afraid of hurting other people's feelings it seems. But that's just me. 

It also seems like a lot of people think that when you give someone critique, they're implying your work is bad. Yet the two don't equate to each other. Half the time the critique I see people give is like that stated above. People pointing out small things the artist may not have noticed.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

God, I come back and I run into this horrible thread?

Why FAF, why.


----------



## Tica (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Ansitru said:


> The best strategy against someone who doesn't like critique is not to keep shoving it down their throats.
> It's to not give them critique and watch them stagnate instead of becoming better. I don't see why people insist on critiquing people who do not like or want critique instead if putting that energy to better use by helping people who WANT critiques.



I always had assumed that sites like FA and DA were set up for critiques, and if you didn't want critique you should explicitly say so.

Regardless, a lot of the people who refuse to take criticism still say things like, "critiques wanted!" or "tell me what you think!!" ... and then when you tell them what you think, they get all defensive about it and explain to you how you're wrong.

If you have to explain to someone critiquing you why they are wrong... they're probably right >_>; When I feel super confident in my work and that the critiquer is coming out of left field, I feel perfectly content to merely ignore their suggestions rather than reply with a long list of why their suggestion is random and unhelpful. That's what you do in professional workshops, anyway: you listen to everyone equally, nod and smile and take notes, then later on you discard what you didn't find helpful and implement what you did.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Ansitru said:


> The best strategy against someone who doesn't like critique is not to keep shoving it down their throats. *snip*



Yeaaaah.... I don't do that.
If they tell me "I don't want a critique", I'll stop & never give them critique again.
But in my case, I'm never told that ever.
I just get instant blocked.


----------



## Sar (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Most of the time *users on FA* block me because they can't stand simple criticism,



Stopped reading right there. This thread is already something I expect on a Journal.
Dat Irony. Dat Sweet Irony.

I do agree with you on the act that Furries can be irrational and dramatic when they block you for no reason, but taking a hissy-fit makes you no better than them. I have had my own fair share of that happening to me, or even if its critique for a popular artist, their friends whiteknight them. Stupid circle, yes. But that seems to be the point of FA's culture.

Criticism isn't trolling either if it is descriptive and constructive. If its more "that arm looks good but would look a better at an angle. It just makes the proportion seem a little off." than "oh, its shit you suck Unwatch" then it is unreasonable to get butthurt over them. Its supposed to be positive if you are giving critical feedback to encourages them to improve at their craft, rather than hurting his or her self esteem or just being plain unpleasant.

You probably don't want to watch someone who takes that tone towards advice. From what I learned about submitting your own work, you have to roll with the punches and be quite thick skinned. No matter if it's YouTube or Furaffinity. If you can't react rationally to someones helpful comment, you don't deserve them watching you.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

For me, DA and FA are very different.
People on DA don't instant block me and they sometimes use my advice.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> For me, DA and FA are very different.
> *People on DA don't instant block* me and they sometimes use my advice.



Is this some kind of mirror universe where DA has standards and isn't 90% MSPaint fetish porn?


----------



## ACraZ (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Seriously does no one see how hypocritical this thread is? He's bitching about people bitching about his bitchings on their story when they don't ask for it. When I give critique (which is often) I don't get blocked or raged against, odds are this guy is being an asshole about it and that's why he is complaining here, because insulting other people is the name of FA


----------



## Sar (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Is this some kind of mirror universe where DA has standards and isn't 90% MSPaint fetish porn?



If there was a DA without crudely drawn Anime romance then I would actually use the site.



ACraZ said:


> Seriously does no one see how hypocritical this thread is? He's bitching about people bitching about his bitchings on their story when they don't ask for it. When I give critique (which is often) I don't get blocked or raged against, odds are this guy is being an asshole about it and that's why he is complaining here, because insulting other people is the name of FA



#3edgy5me


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> For me, DA and FA are very different.
> People on DA don't instant block me and they sometimes use my advice.



You have not been on DA long enough then. Oh and i dare you post this at the complaints forum on DA.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



RTDragon said:


> You have not been on DA long enough then. Oh and i dare you post this at the complaints forum on DA.



Ha, make that a double-dare. People always complained about this forum being rough (rip old FAF), but it's got _nothing_ on deviantART's Complaints-forum.
No-thing.

You think there are cliques here? Oh dear lawdie, let me explain you a thing about Complaints then.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Some people have a hard time taking critique and let the negatives bother them and may even take such things personally as attacks on them.
Often I think people will forget to try and learn from critique or at the very least forget to take it into consideration and just focus on the negative. Tis' a sad thing indeed, but apparently it happens. As for furries on FAF being tougher, well here people have to regularly talk to each other and most people call each other out when they say or do something stupid. People here tend to talk to each other online more and thus can better understand how to respond to things other people say, and many know not to take what negative things people say personally.


Mokushi said:


> Similar studes have been done on men who have "waifus"


I feel as if these researchers are taking silly ideas people have and don't take too seriously WAY too seriously.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Battlechili1 said:


> I feel as if these researchers are taking silly ideas people have and don't take too seriously WAY too seriously.


 THey are looking into the actual serious crazy cases where men marry characters in order to not feel lonely.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

You know what's ironic?

There are babyfurs acting more grown-up than most furries.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Digitalpotato said:


> You know what's ironic?
> 
> There are babyfurs acting more grown-up than most furries.


There is a most valid reason for that! You see with all the shit us older people have had to deal with we require to relieve stress in every way possible. 
The best way to do this is with play! During play we act as yung or childish as we need to! It preserves our lives and our sanity! 
Take that 90 year old guy next door, you always see him in his chair rocking and reading, after work when you get home or on the weekends but...
After you go to work he gets up and cranks up the tunes and dances around half naked all morning! And do you really fall for the idea that the toys in the closet are there for the grand-kids to play with???? Is that why we always seem to have fresh batteries for them?? get real! We are here to have fun! 
The fact that this serious shit creeps into our fun some times well, we are old and we know that people are just human! I mean furry!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Digitalpotato said:


> You know what's ironic?
> 
> There are babyfurs acting more grown-up than most furries.



I have a hard time calling someone who enjoys shitting themselves while wearing depends grown-up in any context.


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

If someone asks for critiques on their things and then block you after you do so, I really don't think they were worth interacting with in the first place.
If they don't ask for critique and you give them critique without asking if it's okay first, then you're the one stepping out of line.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



soak said:


> If they don't ask for critique and you give them critique without asking if it's okay first, then you're the one stepping out of line.



How? Isn't the entire point of an art site is to share your art for the sake of improving it via feedback and critique? As far as I'm concerned putting your stuff out there opens you to critique, and if they can't handle it then that's there problem.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I have a hard time calling someone who enjoys shitting themselves while wearing depends grown-up in any context.



The point is how mature and well-adjusted the ABDL subfandom on FA behaves, nappies and binkies aside, when compared to the furry fandom in general on FA.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



ArielMT said:


> The point is how mature and well-adjusted the ABDL subfandom on FA behaves, nappies and binkies aside, when compared to the furry fandom in general on FA.



Yeah...about that. They're not necessarily as drama-prone (seeing as they're usually too busy RPing as a three year old to actually stir anything up), but when they do it's a special kind of atrocious. Really putting them up on a pedestal as the height of maturity seems pretty absurd.


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



PastryOfApathy said:


> How? Isn't the entire point of an art site is to share your art for the sake of improving it via feedback and critique? As far as I'm concerned putting your stuff out there opens you to critique, and if they can't handle it then that's there problem.


Some people just really can't handle critique (and will probably never get better at whatever they do because of it). Unfortunately true, but that's the way it works. Of course it seems silly on an art site but some people only want compliments.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Yeah...about that. They're not necessarily as drama-prone (seeing as they're usually too busy RPing as a three year old to actually stir anything up), but when they do it's a special kind of atrocious.



True, but I think it's only the squick factor that makes babyfur drama special.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Really putting them up on a pedestal as the height of maturity seems pretty absurd.



How much more absurd is those who aren't, falling short of even that standard of maturity?  :3


----------



## Zenia (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



PastryOfApathy said:


> How? Isn't the entire point of an art site is to share your art for the sake of improving it via feedback and critique?


I draw for fun... if I wanted in-depth critiques (more than just a "Hmm, the pattern on the floor makes the perspective look a little weird.") then I would post on a site like Concept Art.org.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



ArielMT said:


> True, but I think it's only the squick factor that makes babyfur drama special.



It's more than that. It's a special kind of social retardation that can only come from someone actively attempting to become a three year old child. The babyfurs who think it's acceptable to cake hotel rooms in piss and shit or walk around as walking bio-hazards come to mind. Even the biggest of drama queens know that's over the line. 



ArielMT said:


> How much more absurd is those who aren't, falling short of even that standard of maturity?  :3


Everyone has their moments, at the very least their moments don't involve something you grow out of at age 5.



Zenia said:


> I draw for fun... if I wanted in-depth critiques  (more than just a "Hmm, the pattern on the floor makes the perspective  look a little weird.") then I would post on a site like Concept  Art.org.


That's perfectly fine. Even then I'm not talking about super in-depth criticism, just stuff along the line of "this looks a bit weird, but otherwise blah blah blah". Still people shouldn't be shocked and appalled that someone _gasp_, wants to help them.


----------



## Tica (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



soak said:


> Some people just really can't handle critique (and will probably never get better at whatever they do because of it). Unfortunately true, but that's the way it works. Of course it seems silly on an art site but some people only want compliments.



Isn't it on those people, then, to post a "no intense critique please!" type of warning on their stuff? My base assumption is that art site users want to improve their craft... if they say otherwise, then I respect that, but.

DA used to have a "no critique" option to select when it came to comments, adding that warning to a page so that commenters would know what the submitter expected. I liked that aspect. If someone didn't select that option, you knew they were open to critique.


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Tica said:


> Isn't it on those people, then, to post a "no intense critique please!" type of warning on their stuff? My base assumption is that art site users want to improve their craft... if they say otherwise, then I respect that, but.
> 
> DA used to have a "no critique" option to select when it came to comments, adding that warning to a page so that commenters would know what the submitter expected. I liked that aspect. If someone didn't select that option, you knew they were open to critique.


Yes, that's true. I, myself, would always ask if it's okay first, but someone who is that sensitive about being critiqued should specifically not ask for critiques.


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



soak said:


> Some people just really can't handle critique (and will probably never get better at whatever they do because of it). Unfortunately true, but that's the way it works. Of course it seems silly on an art site but some people only want compliments.


That's really not my problem if though if they can't handle it unless they state on the piece they don't want it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2014)

Lets not go there guys.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but as a new artist I would love some advice. Its pretty sad that people who are adults are acting like some people who are my age.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*

Personally, I like critiques so long as they're actually insightful. The only time I would ever say "No critique" would be if it's for a commission, trade, or a gift for a friend. Cuz then critiquing gifts and such is just plain rude.

Though I don't many comments, let alone crits so saying "no critique" on something would kinda be pointless :V


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well... reading the OP, that tells me now why I almost never recieve critique, even if I ask for it... I just get that when an artist I follow decides to do so in a journal...

Don't mind them, if they are too sensitive, just go on, there wil be always people that might recieve your critique in good terms (***cough*** like me***cough***)


----------



## dialup (Jan 19, 2014)

I ask for critique and absolutely love when I get it. I just don't want people to be super insulting/be a dickhead because I'm a super sensitive weenie.


----------



## dawgz (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't bother with criticism.  Especially in a forum like this one.  It's pointless.


----------



## nereza (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't think this has anything to do with furrys in general this is true of most community geek and otherwise. 
Were only human it is possible that some of us have emotions besides always happy 247 lets face it no one is like that all the time. Everyone has there off days and its only natural that a select few might go about showing it weather it be for better or worse. Unfortunately drama is a part of life and because of the age range in community like this and cosplay alike it almost unavoidable. I prefer to just stay away from insensible drama most of the time, as there really no point.

As far as constructive criticism goes there are groups on FA that are specifically for people looking for critiques. That's where you should focus your attention on critiquing for people who actually want it. there are a mixture of artist on Fa from new to casual artist to professional and everything in between. Some artist just want to enjoy the art from without criticism where others are always thieving to improve. Even so sometimes those discussions are best left in notes rather then out in the open for everyone to see it though that depends on the individual artist. Also if you getting blocked by people it could just be your going about it the wrong way allot of people put time and dedication in the work. So there usually a nice medium to give a good helpful critique wile still being a respectable individual. Even then there are some novices and casual artist that simply aren't looking for the help and that's fine. So long as you face it with respect and dignity it often will be well revived. 

(As a side note concept art forms like http://crimsondaggers.com/forum/ and http://www.conceptart.org/forums/ ect are better places if your looking for good critiques on your work)


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried to look up anything on that study mentioned on the first page, and the closest thing I found was this and I'm not even sure what this is...


----------



## Dragonmaw (Jan 20, 2014)

You're all a bunch of stupid fucking nerds.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 20, 2014)

Dragonmaw said:


> You're all a bunch of stupid fucking nerds.



I don't blame you the slightest.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 21, 2014)

Dragonmaw said:


> You're all a bunch of stupid fucking nerds.



Aww, how sweet of you. :3


----------



## Auramaru (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't been here too long, but I'm already seeing this funny trend where you see either:
a) People who are as blunt and in-your-face as they possibly can be.
b) People who take offense to the first group.

And this polar-opposite-mix o' people really makes for a damn interesting forum group lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 21, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> I haven't been here too long, but I'm already seeing this funny trend where you see either:
> a) People who are as blunt and in-your-face as they possibly can be.
> b) People who take offense to the first group.
> 
> And this polar-opposite-mix o' people really makes for a damn interesting forum composition lol.


or are irritated moderates that don't tend to get notice well,
or people who honestly want to have fun but people tend to take it too far,


----------



## Auramaru (Jan 21, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> or are irritated moderates that don't tend to get notice well,
> or people who honestly want to have fun but people tend to take it too far,



I'm not saying there is a "right" or a "wrong".  People always have flaws and it shows sometimes, ya know? I'm new, so maybe I'm just being a goofball.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 21, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> I'm not saying there is a "right" or a "wrong".  People always have flaws and it shows sometimes, ya know? I'm new, so maybe I'm just being a goofball.


Eh you got those that are the majority. The groups I listed are the few and far between, and this forum is typically made these types.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 22, 2014)

people cannot differentiate in attempts to help them get better at something and between a personal attack.

I skip the problems and never critique unless someone asks me directly


----------



## ASparkyFox (Jan 22, 2014)

Dragonmaw said:


> You're all a bunch of stupid fucking nerds.



Love you too <3


----------



## Troj (Jan 22, 2014)

A major consistent problem in this regard is that offering constructive criticism is an art, and most people are too oblivious or too self-righteous (or both) to learn and practice how to do it properly.

Too many people in the world believe that "just telling the truth, man" frees them from any responsibility to be sensitive, polite, constructive, kind, tactful, or helpful.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 22, 2014)

Isn't almost ever furry art site full of insecure people?

OP, I think you might have to lower your standards for the sake of your sanity.


----------



## Tica (Jan 22, 2014)

Troj said:


> A major consistent problem in this regard is that offering constructive criticism is an art, and most people are too oblivious or too self-righteous (or both) to learn and practice how to do it properly.
> 
> Too many people in the world believe that "just telling the truth, man" frees them from any responsibility to be sensitive, polite, constructive, kind, tactful, or helpful.



This is very true, Troj.

Yet, following the workshop model (start with the good things, mention what could be improved, and end on a good note) still hits a nerve with newbie artists.

I still think ANY artist who feels the need to send a long reply back to a critiquer explaining all the reasons why this person's critiques are wrong... probably needs to change something. Sending back a short reply or ignoring the critique is the right way to go.

If critiques are absolutely tactless though, I could see the right reaction being to block someone.

Perhaps if we had an example of the critiques in question...


----------



## soak (Jan 22, 2014)

Critiques are only helpful if given in an actually helpful manner. It's hard to listen to someone's critiques when they're being a dickbag and insulting other peoples' art. 

Although, it does suck because either way a lot of people will take it as a personal attack, claiming that having no spine or the like is their _"style"._ Especially with younger artists.


----------



## Angellothefox (Oct 2, 2014)

OOC I might be a little tired because it is 23:36 so I am not sure how this will go down.

It might be because some of them are beginner artist and they had people saying Oh it is nice to them then someone may trough there system off and say there opinion which might be. "That looks rubbish." Of course it is not going to be flowers and roses all the way through.
Remember to anyone. Whatever work you put on to a website sooner or later it will get criticised.

Then you get your people or furs at like there own work. 
Do not get me wrong liking your own work is great but these people like there own work more then the advrage person.
They love it they would get married to it if they could.
Then when someone says "it is ish I have seen better"

Because that person has got there EGO wrapped around there work they are a polled just bye a slit not very critic criticism.

Then there is the Opinion people or furs.
Do not get me wrong everyone everyfur everypony has a opinion but these people there Opinion counts.
There opinion is right.
It has to be right.

These are the people at will ask for you opinion and after giving them your opinion they will say "it's wrong!"
There is no negotiating with them once there minds made up there minds made up.

I got to agree with you on the blocking business.
Nobody or nofur or nopony should really be blocking you for your criticism or critique (what ever that is?) Because your giving a honest opinion. It is not like your going around trolling anyone.

Also how could they block someone with a cute Avatar like yours.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 2, 2014)

This is a bit of a necro dude 
OT: i think if you can't handle some criticism than you shouldn't be posting your art in the first place.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Oct 3, 2014)

People hate being told the thing they made is bad, even if its an MS paint stick figure with an oval for a tail.

Understandable, but I don't think anyone ever improved in a hug bubble.


----------



## Angellothefox (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*



Ainoko said:


> Shit, I know my writing isn't perfect and am wanting to improve, but I can't get honest feedback and critiques from pretty much everyone when I am practically begging for critique. I am getting tired of hearing "Your writing is awesome, I see nothing wrong with it! Keep up the good work." I am getting tired of asking for feedback and not getting any. Self editing and critiquing can only go so far, hence the need for extra eyes to catch mistakes, errors and the like. As I have said, I want to improve my writing skills and can only go so far without proper critique. No I won't bite, growl, block or get butt hurt if anyone says anything bad about my writing.





OOC To get feed back when I was on Deveant art as known as DA.
Many moons ago.
I would have to go to someone else picture one with loads of views and comments and put a comment in saying something like.
"do you want to see some of my drawings"
Then putting the link down to my art.
Most of the comments was good I could not say the same about the MLP art however. 

My writing is not the best is not the best ether.
Sometimes I have to use spell checker and even then sometimes it dose not get the right word.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2014)

Some people just can't stand being told they're not absolutely perfect. They're the kind of people who think they're already good and don't see the need to improve.

Hell, I wish i got criticism for my writing but people keep saying there is nothing wrong with it when I know there is. (Even when I posted a story in the critique forum.)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 21, 2022)

THE DEAD SPEAK


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 21, 2022)

privateboy169 said:


> I swear I saw your pfp somewhere


some of these people haven't been around on this site for six years


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2022)

I have no idea what’s going on with these super negative threads, but it’s very popcorn worthy affair, for sure.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

If we're raising the dead, can we bring back Stephen Hawking? The world is at least 85% less intelligent without him


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 21, 2022)

Do trolls just create accounts to necro old-ass troll threads? In an attempt to... cause drama? Like this one isn't even clever.


----------



## Filter (Jan 21, 2022)

Because animals often have a better sense of sight, smell, and hearing than humans.


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't know why I'm bothering, I didn't look at the age of the post before formulating a response, but....
Don't critique art unless the artist asks for it.  That is all!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 21, 2022)

Obsydian said:


> Don't critique art unless the artist asks for it.  That is all!


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 26, 2022)

I mean, usually unless somebody indicates they want critique they are not actively looking for it. And if you just provide that critique unsolicited and its framed in a very blunt manner it more or less sounds like an insult. 

Like for example: If somebody (usually a teenager) posts a shotty piece of work and are just like "Look at what I made" and that is it, they are not looking for crit. They are more or less just showing off the thing they made. And by giving them crit (soft or blunt, does not matter) you are just dumping your unsolicited opinion onto this person and making them feel like shit because now they are dissuaded from practicing.

That, and the quality of the crit matters too. 

If you just say "your stitching looks like shit and your OCs face looks like a frying pan" that is not constructive. Its just mean. In order for a crit to actually mean something, you need to offer methods of improvement, not just point out flaws. If you cannot articulate how to fix an issue do not bring it up.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2022)

Insecurity, I dare to say.

I used to be one of them, not gonna lie. But I rather chose to accept all the opinions when they come at me--because I can learn!

If I don't learn, no matter how positive(or biased, in this circumstance) I am towards my own works, the fact that my certain aspects are crap won't likely change itself anyways, unless I know how I could possibly take care of em--that's easier to be spotted when I get constructive criticism!

But then, the problem is... There're not a lot of people coming after me to give opinions. Guess it's an otherwise 'symptom' of the same principal--many people don't wanna fight over what they can ignore, I suppose. UnU

Anyways, since all the different insecurities of modern humanity and their extraordinary sensitivity(which is an ordinary thing, ironically), it's better to make sure who you're dealing with and/or who you'd be dealing with.

Now that I revise of this, I suppose I'll have to leave a message like "feel free to leave critiques!" on every post I'd want them. At the same time, I only do criticisms on specific posts that the poster/owner stated clear that they're open for them. I suggest you do the same, if you won't mind! Ow<☆

Happy interacting! OwO


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 26, 2022)

I have noticed that aside from reacting badly to criticism, they also tend to judge individuals solely by their content. I have some gore art in my gallery (not because I have a fetish for it as my OC is an assassin) and some people don't wish to interact with me as a result; even though some have degenerate content 10x worse than mine yet somehow garner much attention.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 27, 2022)

Generally speaking, don't offer critique or advice on art styles unless it's specifically requested. 
It's not exclusive to the furry fandom, but there is a lot of immaturity and inability to cope with being told "no."  

Those who want to commission/buy art need to understand that artists have other life committments, things come up, there may be delays.  Art is a luxury item.

Artists also need to understand that they were chosen by the buyer, and they are being paid.  They owe some level of communication and accountability when art hasn't been completed and delivered within a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 28, 2022)

It's good to be sensitive UwU


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 28, 2022)

If theres a glaring problem in a piece, especially one thats semi-consistent in their work, and I know I can be of assistance, I'm going to speak up to help them.

If Internet artists call it rude then I'll just call Internet artists soft.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 30, 2022)

Probably because no one asked for criticism so you come off as a ass?
Not that hard to figure out tbh


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2022)

Obsydian said:


> I don't know why I'm bothering, I didn't look at the age of the post before formulating a response, but....
> Don't critique art unless the artist asks for it.  That is all!


Did these people ask for criticism of their behavior? no? then why are you not living by what you preach and refrain from criticising them?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Mar 6, 2022)

SirRob said:


> *Re: Why are Furries on FA super sensitive pussies?*
> 
> In my opinion your time shouldn't be wasted critiquing the work of someone who's not looking for a critique.
> FA is a social media site just as much as it is an art site... so I don't think submitting your art here is necessarily saying that you want your work to be looked at critically, either.


Yea it’s kinda shitty If somebody is super proud of some art they did and somebody comes in unasked and tears it to shreds. I personally always welcome critique but I can see how it can hurt other people, because art can be super personal


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't jive with the 'no criticism unless the artist asks for it' angle.

The second you show someone your art online or in person it is open to criticism. Most people are polite, but there will always be the one dink who says "That's not how faces work" or "Learn to draw arms" and as an artist you just have to be ready for that. If you aren't prepared for that maybe you shouldn't be posting things online. Criticism is important! It helps you learn what is and isn't working. Even if it's a vague comment, if you get it multiple times you know something's off.

I feel like FA used to have more, er, honest commentary. I miss it. I post stuff on E621 periodically and for some reason that's the only place where I get honest negative/ instructive commentary. I can rely on my FA fans to pat my bum (and I love them for it <3) but I want to hear what doesn't look good too.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 25, 2022)

I have not had this problem. So far, I haven't really had people block me on FA for anything except this one guy who just blocked me for reasons unknown and REFUSES to state why he blocked me to anyone. It still upsets me after years of being blocked by this person.


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 25, 2022)

Honestly, I can see both sides of the "They didn't ask" and the "Don't want critique, don't post it" angle. I'm also part of the comments >>> faves crowd but that's another topic. Personally I lean more toward the "Don't want critique, don't post" crowd, though. Like BadRoy said, FA is an art site as much as it is a social media site, so if you post your art, you should keep in mind that you might get someone who critiques it. 

If someone were to randomly post a critique on my art, I'd probably thank them for the critique and move on, depending on how the critique was worded. Because, well, A: I do art as a hobby and I don't really have any serious plans to improve myself, B: I have a degree in art (ironic because my drawings are all booty), and part of getting that degree was learning how to give and take criticism, and C: I know if I posted a well thought out essay and no one was even courteous enough to give me a thank you because we live in an age where tl;dr and having no attention span is the norm, I'd be pretty upset, so I treat people how I'd like to be treated. How you respond to criticism is just as important as getting it, after all. 

I think generally if your constructive criticism is at least neutrally toned people will be more receptive to it. The critique can be negative, it just has to be phrased more carefully. The critique also has to be helpful. "The face looks ugly." < "The face looks off." < "I think the face could be better." < "I think the face could be better. I think if you put some shading on the nose, widen the distance between the eyes and nose, and align the facial features a bit more, it would look better. I'm not really an artist myself, but I've seen a few tutorial videos, and this helped me, I hope it'll help you!" Ideally, you're getting the lattermost form, I think it's the best way of getting critique. It's not flat out insulting you or your drawing, it notes that there could be an improvement, it details how it could possibly be improved, and then it finally points to some sort of resource that the artist could use to possibly improve. 

Of course, there will always be jerks out there who think they're "based" because they're "brutally honest" and "don't hold back" and "don't care about your fee-fees", in reality, these people generally just have no concept of tact and still have some social maturing to do. I would know, I went through a phase like that. It's best to try and get what you can out of these critiques and try to ignore the tone, as hard as that can be.


----------

